
Reasonable Education: In Praise of Homeschooling - blendo
https://thepointmag.com/examined-life/reasonable-education/
======
cybert00th
"So why not use it to test the premise that an insular, educative family can
be a refuge and a moral counterweight to the ubiquitous and inevitable
intellectual tendencies of our time"

Indeed, and one of the many reasons why, more than 20 years ago, we made the
decision to educate at home. And so far, it's working for us as a family - and
quite well I might add (2 children have almost completed engineering degrees
and 2 others are doing well academically and are senior NCOs in Air Cadets).

------
agensaequivocum
> The home is not subordinate to the school

Great article. By far, this is the most important point of the whole article.
No one has the right to teach a child anything against the parents wishes.

